# My Sentra and 240



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

The sentra is mine and the 240 is my dads







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

that 240 is beautiful. The Sentra is sweet too. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, that 240 is badass....i like your sentra as well...

motor shots!!!


----------



## 87na (Mar 31, 2005)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------

